# Filed for child support...should of done it a long time ago



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

So today I finally filed the paperwork to order child support from my stbxh. I really should of done it months ago but better late than never. I debated whether or not I should wait until I move but I am just so frustrated that he gets off scott free on everything including taking care of his son so I did it. 

I also sent out my announcements for graduation today. I did it...earned my degree after all these years. I couldnt resist and sent one to my stbx with just three words "I did it" He'll probably not get what I meant...that no matter what he threw at me I did it....I finished but it felt good. 

Feels good to take charge of things rather than sit back and feel like he's made all the choices. He may have to start but the rest of the choices are mine to make. Took a while to get that but I do now...what happens from here on out is up to me...not him.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS, Melissa!

Well done! It's lots of hard work to get your degree and YOU did it, by yourself, for yourself and your son

Good job on filing for the child support, too. Does it cover back child support as well (for the time you didn't have the paperwork in, but were still paying EVERYTHING for your son)? I hope so! 

Go have a GREAT week-end and do something special with your son to celebrate your graduation. Show him that working hard on an important goal is WORTH doing something a little special for yourself and your loved ones.

I'd buy you lunch, if I knew you (and you weren't all the way in AZ).


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yea! Im so happy for you Melissa-Congrats!!! Enjoy your day you deserve it


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, Melissa!
> 
> Well done! It's lots of hard work to get your degree and YOU did it, by yourself, for yourself and your son
> 
> ...


lol well I'd let you if I knew you and knew were you were haha
It feels really good to have finished and I couldnt resist sending him an announcement...kind of a "you didn't break me" thing.
I'm hoping it stays with my boys as an example that you can do anything you put your mind to do.

Hugs


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

unsure78 said:


> Yea! Im so happy for you Melissa-Congrats!!! Enjoy your day you deserve it


Thank you! I'm glad I decided to do the ceremony and all that.

How are you doing? Any more contact with your stbx?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Well done Melissa! Its really inspirational to hear how you are taking charge of your life. Your son is lucky to have you for a mom


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

Pluto2 said:


> Well done Melissa! Its really inspirational to hear how you are taking charge of your life. Your son is lucky to have you for a mom


Thank you Pluto. I'm lucky to have my boys!


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, Melissa! Congratulations! You DID do it!

Yay!!

...and good for you for filing for child support. I hope that you start to see some financial support from him soon! I don't know how you do it! You are amazing.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you jpr  I keep second guessing myself if I should of started anything including child support with the courts right before I'm wanting to move but I wanted to have something in place before I left if that makes sense....so I hope Im not messing myself up.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good for you Melissa! I hope this goes smoothly for you!


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you Traggy....I hope so too!


----------

